# Building Dr Woodwards Gearless Clock



## craynerd (Feb 16, 2016)

I thought some of you may be interested in the Gearless clock I made a few years back.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Very interesting concept and well done! Welcome to the forum and for those who haven't heard of the clock nor its inventor peep at this

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_Woodward

Mike


----------



## craynerd (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome. Woodward was certainly a genius.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

A bit late to this thread but the Gearless Clock is going to be my next project when I have got my Dark Lady Clock reliably running


----------

